# withdralws



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Every thing is froze up and goose seaon is closed.
Time to go through the withdrawls guys.
who's got a south Zone hunt?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

in the l erie zone today till the 31 st,south zone? there all closed up till mid dec.if you got some fields up north you could fied hunt for geese.......


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the lake looked good for fishing today? there were some mudlines in some areas though.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

At least you guys made it out. I had surgery in the middle of Oct. This is the first year since I was a kid that I did not get to go.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Never know. Things could warm up for the north 2nd split. Last year between Xmas and new years it was averaging 50 degrees. If not, bring on the ice fishing.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Calling now for a chance of snow this weekend.....I've got the in-laws Christmas at my house Saturday afternoon and a yet unfilled deer tag in me wallet....decisions, decisions! Pond is swollen to over 2 acres and I know that it is good for a couple of groups just about everytime.

Only saw one goose and no ducks over 5 days deer gun hunting near Utica, although Mt. Vernon is lousy with geese, just need the cold to get them moving about and not just eating grass!

WalleyGuy-

We have a few fields here and there across a few counties plus a blind at Deer Creek. I generally take one of the last 2 weeks of the season off to hunt. If we get birds I'll give a shout to see if anyone wants to slide down this way.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i am heading to mosquito area to goose hunt this weekend one guy has an eye on some white and orange neck collers 

i have never got one so we will see


i think the open water will come back i watched a 5 acre pond open up today so the lakes should be oppening back up after duck season it can freez as much as it wants


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I made it out to Cleveland Harbor over the weekend so the withdraws wasnt so bad.
Beats working,
I plan to be in the utica, Newerk area for the muzzel season but will also be totein the shotgun down to.
Maybe we can hook up?
I am off work for 12 days over X-mas New years.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds good WalleyeGuy...hopefully I will fill that 3rd tag on Sunday and can focus on fowl. I have a day or 2 I can take over the holidays as well.


----------

